# Error Message buffer overrun detected



## sharontzu (Jul 8, 2008)

My microsoft Word keeps giving me an error message from Microsoft Visual C++ Runtime Library. The message is "buffer overrun detected". After I get this message, Word closes. Help!


----------



## CTSNKY (Aug 7, 2004)

From MS: http://support.microsoft.com/kb/822005

Method 2: Repair Word in Maintenance Mode setup
Note This method is a moderate mode of repair. If this method does not resolve the problem, you may still have to reinstall Word.

The Maintenance Mode Setup process is similar to the process found in earlier versions of Word. The Maintenance Mode Setup process allows you to repair, add or remove features, and remove the program. "Repair" is a feature in Maintenance Mode that finds and then fixes errors in an installation.

To perform a Maintenance Mode repair, follow these steps:1. Quit all Office programs. 
2. Use one of the following procedures:• In Windows XP or Windows Server 2003, click Start, and then click Control Panel.


• In Windows 2000, click Start, point to Settings, and then click Control Panel. 

3. Open Add or Remove Programs. 
4. Click Change or Remove Programs, click Microsoft Office 2003 (Microsoft Office Word 2003), or the version of Office or Word that you have in the Currently installed programs list, and then click Change. 
5. Click Repair or Repair Word (Repair Office), and then click Continue or Next. 
6. In Word 2003 and in earlier versions of Word, click Detect and Repair errors in my Word installation or click Detect and Repair errors in my Office installation. Then, click to select the Restore my Start Menu Shortcuts check box, and then click Install.


----------

